# Grey Romex



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never seen grey romex until today. The house was built around year 2000. 1/2 of the romex is grey. Especially the 14-3. It's not the cloth covered stuff. Regular NM-B, but grey.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

UF....


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> UF....


No, it's not UF. It's not flat. It's regular NM-B. Strips normally like Romex.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not sure I have seen gray but I have seen black , blue, white, and yellow. There is no code on the color of the jacket so if the manufacturer wants it gray then so be it


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*I thought they did*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Not sure I have seen gray but I have seen black , blue, white, and yellow. There is no code on the color of the jacket so if the manufacturer wants it gray then so be it


I thought they did go with color code a few years back.
White #14
Yellow #12
Orange #10


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> I thought they did go with color code a few years back.
> White #14
> Yellow #12
> Orange #10


I suppose it must be a manufacturer thing... I don't know of any code rule that requires it.

Pete


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Like this one ? We use it at work

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwire-250-ft-12-3-UF-B-W-G-Cable-13058355/202316479


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I thought they did go with color code a few years back.
> White #14
> Yellow #12
> Orange #10


Totally voluntary. No requirement anywhere.

I have come across gray UF that you'd swear is NM because it strips just like it and is not a solid mass of material completely enclosing the conductors.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I think Southwire made it. I've seen it too, it was common back then.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I vaguely remember grey NM. Balc was very common in the early 80s, also green.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I've seen grey, blue. and black, in addition to white #14, #12, and #10 NM. 70s, and 80s, homes seem to have the colored stuff.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I have seen dark gray 14/3 in a round jacket. The gray UF cable color but it wasn't UF. I have also seen black 12/3 in a round jacket.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't forget about the red NM. 
2 wire, one red and one black. Used for electric heat


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have seen some grey nm, and im pretty sure it is nm because the ins. on the ground wire was paper


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe it went prematurely grey.....? ~C:laughing:S~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sit back, and light a fatty.
Tesla will be by soon to post everything known to man about NM-B colors.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

eddy current said:


> Don't forget about the red NM.
> 2 wire, one red and one black. Used for electric heat



Lucky!  I want that for my switch legs.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got a roll of brown 12/2nm. Was wondering whether to use it or not. It was an older roll when it came in a box. 


Sent from my house using the binary system!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Service Call said:


> I've got a roll of brown 12/2nm. Was wondering whether to use it or not. It was an older roll when it came in a box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my house using the binary system!


I've heard it can be valuable when doing un-permitted work?


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Where you get that ,great for travelers


Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Black and red rope

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

All the suppliers here carry it because some inspectors require it for straight 240V circuits. It's called Heatex.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks I'm going to look into it

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## j johnson (Jul 20, 2009)

In canada the blue is for afci circuits mainly bedrooms by code!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

j johnson said:


> In canada the blue is for afci circuits mainly bedrooms by code!


Not code unless your area decided to amend the code.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Like this one ? We use it at work
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Southwire-250-ft-12-3-UF-B-W-G-Cable-13058355/202316479


Don't see a CSA or ULc on the packaging. 
I recently noticed some LEDs at HomeDopo which didn't have proper certifications.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> Don't see a CSA or ULc on the packaging.
> I recently noticed some LEDs at HomeDopo which didn't have proper certifications.


I don't shop at Home Crepo, I get better pricing at Nedco ... It was a pic handy on the 'net 

... Is this better ?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Service Call said:


> I've got a roll of brown 12/2nm. Was wondering whether to use it or not. It was an older roll when it came in a box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my house using the binary system!


according to my ajh, the rules are that had to quit manufacturing that way, not that you cant use it!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Maybe it went prematurely grey.....? ~C:laughing:S~


nope. dark grey. much darker than my hair!:laughing:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

papaotis said:


> according to my ajh, the rules are that had to quit manufacturing that way, not that you cant use it!



I wonder why? I can see a standardized coloring of the jackets for identification sake, but other than that.....


Sent from my house using the binary system!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i guess that would be the point, is to make easier for inspectors to know which wire was being used,and for us . but it can get really confusing in remodel jobs!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

papaotis said:


> according to my ajh, the rules are that had to quit manufacturing that way, not that you cant use it!


What rule? Not NEC


----------

